# Two hour composition screencast in Sibelius



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I uploaded this last night by request from a friend, and I thought it might interest some people here. Back in April, I was asked to do a live stream of me composing. I obliged and one day while lying in bed, a random idea came into my head and I quickly got up, hastily turned on the live stream, posted an announcement on my blog and began composing. The video below is a two hour long recording of that screencast.






If you'd like to listen to the final product before watching, you can listen to it here: 

__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Fsets

Here is the thread I posted here for this particular composition:
http://www.talkclassical.com/20011-piano-sonata-no-4-a.html

Needless to say, this video is exceptionally long, and can get monotonous and repetitive at times as I run out of ideas, so I recommend that you skip through it from time to time.

I'm mainly posting this because I'm interested to know how similar or different other people's compositional processes are. Do you guys think I could be doing anything better?

-Steven


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Good idea!

This is absolutely fascinating to watch - and if I had more time on my hands I would watch all of it. Unfortunately I don't so I have only dipped in and out in one or two places.

I generally write (on sibelius) in a quite similar manner. I suppose I generally write down ideas and put them at the end of the score, or perhaps relegate alternative ideas I have rejected to that area also. I will sometimes add future sections if I know what they are (e.g. a bit of recap) and tend to work hard at a few sections in the middle...

Also I will work obsessively with a piano if there is one at hand.

In other words - I am messier :lol:

However there are many things the same - I also listen through sections many times - although I generally listen from the beginning of the piece, or beginning of recap or important section or something.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Good idea!
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch - and if I had more time on my hands I would watch all of it. Unfortunately I don't so I have only dipped in and out in one or two places.
> 
> ...


It's cool that you work in such a similar manner. I'd like to see other composers on here do screencasts, as we could probably all learn something from each other if we shared our techniques.

By the way, have you heard of Sibelius' "Capture Ideas" feature? It sounds like you'd find it very useful .


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Since I don't have any inspiration for classical music right now, I think I'll work on some trance music in FL Studio. You should be able to watch it live at http://www.livestream.com/kopachris in about half an hour (9:30am MDT).

EDIT: Eh, I was less productive than I expected to be. An hour in and hardly anything to show for it.


----------

